# غيرنا يارب



## mera22 (28 مايو 2014)

بسم الثالوث القدوس
اشكرك يارب علي كل حاجه في حياتنا 
حتي لو كانت تجربه بس هتقربنا منك اكتر 
يارب ادينا اي حاجه تقربنا منك تخلينا نلمسك ونعرف حنانك اللي ملهوش حدود
انت يارب القوي القادر انك تغير كل حاجه فينا قلبنا وطبعنا وحياتنا وتصرفتنا وفكرنا 
انت القادر انك تخلينا فعلا علي صورتك ومثالك في كل موقف في حياتنا 
انت اكيد يارب عارف ان التجربه بتبقي صعبه اوي علينا وصليبنا بيبقي جامد 
بس انت عندك خطه لحياتنا كلها ازاي هنتغير بالتجربه دي او غيرها 
ومعروف كمان ان مفيش حد بيتغير بسهوله بيحتاج وقت طويل وسنين كتيره 
بس انت قادر علي كل حاجه قادر تغير كل حياتنا وكل نظام حياتنا عشان بس نكون معاك نلمس حنانك وقوتك وعطفك نكون زيك 
غير قلوبنا الحجر خليها تبصلك علطول 
غير نظره عنينا خليها دايما يارب لفوق خليها دايما عليك وانت اللي تحدد يارب طريقنا 
غير فكرنا المادي خليه دايما يكون فيك وانت اللي تتصرف في كل حاجه في حياتنا
غير نظام حياتنا خليه يلمسك ويلمس ثوبك ويلمس ايديك خليه بس يكون تحت عنيك
غير يارب طريق دموعنا خليها تنزل يارب علي رجليك دايما لانك انت اللي بتتصرف
غير يارب طريقنا خليه دايما يكون ليك وفي طريقك لانك انت الطريق والحق والحياه
غيرناا يارب لاننا فعلا محتاجين التغيير منك ومش من اي حد تاني امين​


----------



## mary naeem (28 مايو 2014)

آمين
روعة يا مرمر
ربنا يباركك حببتي


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2014)

*آمين ...... كثيرا ما نطلب من الرب ان يُعدنا ويؤهلنا لنكون معه في الأبدية .... فيستجيب ويضعنا في جسثيمانى تمهيدا لوضعنا في الجلجثة ...... فنتذمر ونشكوا .... الرب يهبنا نعمة التعرف على مشيئته في حياتنا وان نحمل الصليب لنموت معه ... ونقوم معه*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (28 مايو 2014)

أمين .. أسمع يا رب و أستجب ..


----------



## اليعازر (28 مايو 2014)

آمين..
تأمل رائع..ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)

آمين..
 الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 مايو 2014)

امين 
صلاة قوية ومستجابة بالايمان 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مايو 2014)

امين الرب يباركك


----------



## روزا فكري (28 مايو 2014)

اميييين
صلاوه روعه بجد ياميرا
لمستني جدا لاني فعلا محتاجه التغيير ده
تسلمي حبيبتي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 مايو 2014)

*امين

صلاة بجد جاية في وقتها اشكرك جدا عليها 

انتي رجعتي المنتدي
وجبتي كل حاجة حلوة معاكي ياميرا
منورة حبيبتي ويارب دايما تفضلي منورة
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2014)

امين .. شكرا حبيبتى لصلاتك الرائعة الرب يبارك حياتك ويستجب لصلاتك ويرعاكى امين


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 مايو 2014)

*امين
صلاه جميله اوى يا ميرا 
تسلم ايديكى *


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (29 مايو 2014)

_*آمين ... يارب*_
_*الرب يبارك تعب محبتك ... صلاة جميلة جداً *_
_* شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة  mera22**  للصلاة وكلماتها الرائعة جداً جداً*_
_*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك *_
_*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة الى الأبد... *_
_*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*_​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مايو 2014)

*أأأأأأأأأأأمين
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

mary naeem قال:


> آمين
> روعة يا مرمر
> ربنا يباركك حببتي



ميرسي كتير حبيبه قلبي لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *آمين ...... كثيرا ما نطلب من الرب ان يُعدنا ويؤهلنا لنكون معه في الأبدية .... فيستجيب ويضعنا في جسثيمانى تمهيدا لوضعنا في الجلجثة ...... فنتذمر ونشكوا .... الرب يهبنا نعمة التعرف على مشيئته في حياتنا وان نحمل الصليب لنموت معه ... ونقوم معه*



امين 
ميرسي كتير لمرورك​


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

اليعازر قال:


> آمين..
> تأمل رائع..ربنا يبارك حياتك.



ميرسي كتير اخي لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> آمين..
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



ميرسي كتير حبيبتي لمرورك
ربنا يكون معاكي ​


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> امين
> صلاة قوية ومستجابة بالايمان
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> ​



ميرسي كتير اخي لمرورك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> امين الرب يباركك



ميرسي كتير ابي لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> اميييين
> صلاوه روعه بجد ياميرا
> لمستني جدا لاني فعلا محتاجه التغيير ده
> تسلمي حبيبتي​



ميرسي كتير حبيبه قلبي لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك​​


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *امين
> 
> صلاة بجد جاية في وقتها اشكرك جدا عليها
> 
> ...



ميرسي كتير حبيبتي علي كلامك الجميل 
المنتدي منور بيكي يا قمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## peace_86 (30 مايو 2014)

*آميييييييييين..


صلاة جميلة جداً
أشكرك على كلمة كتبيتها.. الرب يحميكي​*


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> امين .. شكرا حبيبتى لصلاتك الرائعة الرب يبارك حياتك ويستجب لصلاتك ويرعاكى امين



ميرسي كتير حبيبه قلبي لمرورك
ربنا يكون معاكي​


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *امين
> صلاه جميله اوى يا ميرا
> تسلم ايديكى *



ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> _*آمين ... يارب*_
> _*الرب يبارك تعب محبتك ... صلاة جميلة جداً *_
> _* شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة  mera22**  للصلاة وكلماتها الرائعة جداً جداً*_
> _*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك *_
> ...



ميرسي كتير علي المرور الجميل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أأأأأأأأأأأمين
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسي كتير لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *آميييييييييين..
> 
> 
> صلاة جميلة جداً
> أشكرك على كلمة كتبيتها.. الرب يحميكي​*



ميرسي كتير اخي لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (30 مايو 2014)

صلاة فعالة وموءثرة تسلمي يا حبيبتي ربنا يباركك ويزيدك من نعيمه امين


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> صلاة فعالة وموءثرة تسلمي يا حبيبتي ربنا يباركك ويزيدك من نعيمه امين



ميرسي كتير حبيبتي لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 مايو 2014)

آمين
صلاة روعة ميرا
تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي​


----------



## mera22 (15 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> آمين
> صلاة روعة ميرا
> تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي​



حبيبه قلبي ميرسي كتير لتقييمك 
ربنا يكون معاكي​


----------

